# Look bike/Reynolds Wheel demo days



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Just a quick note that we are doing 2 days of demos with Look bikes and Reynolds wheels on April 26 & 27. I'll post more details here as we get closer but wanted to let you know now. We'll have between 10 & 15 bikes on hand, a mix of 585, 585 Ultra, & a smattering of the ISP designs (586 and 595) and will have the range of Reynolds carbon clinchers for most of the bikes. We'll also have a couple of Powertap demo wheels on hand. It will be run out of our studio in Campbell, right near the Hwy 17/Camden/Hwy 85 junction. 

More to follow...

Regards,


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

kretzel said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just a quick note that we are doing 2 days of demos with Look bikes and Reynolds wheels on April 26 & 27. I'll post more details here as we get closer but wanted to let you know now. We'll have between 10 & 15 bikes on hand, a mix of 585, 585 Ultra, & a smattering of the ISP designs (586 and 595) and will have the range of Reynolds carbon clinchers for most of the bikes. We'll also have a couple of Powertap demo wheels on hand. It will be run out of our studio in Campbell, right near the Hwy 17/Camden/Hwy 85 junction.
> 
> ...


Right on Karl!

I'd also like to add that Karl has written these articles for us about a couple of these products. Good info:
Reynolds Wheels - http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/reynolds-mv32c-wheels/

Powertap - http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/intro-to-power-meters-cycleops-powertap-sl-24/

fc


----------



## bobski (Aug 12, 2005)

Karl,

Will you have any x-small Look frames on hand for test rides? Please say yes...


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*Xs*



bobski said:


> Karl,
> 
> Will you have any x-small Look frames on hand for test rides? Please say yes...


right now I'll say very likely yes for a XS 585, let me call Look and make sure they can reserve one for us (they have to split their fleet for that weekend) - I'll get back...

Any pref on Optimum vs Origin geometry? Optimum = shorter TT, taller HT for more upright position.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

kretzel said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> It will be run out of our studio in Campbell, right near the Hwy 17/Camden/Hwy 85 junction.
> 
> ...


Wow, nice and nearby mi casa. I am for sure interested in checking this dealie out.


----------



## bobski (Aug 12, 2005)

kretzel said:


> right now I'll say very likely yes for a XS 585, let me call Look and make sure they can reserve one for us (they have to split their fleet for that weekend) - I'll get back...
> 
> Any pref on Optimum vs Origin geometry? Optimum = shorter TT, taller HT for more upright position.


Origin would be great. Thanks for checking.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I’m 6'0" and ride a 58cm normally, by the way. :wink: I’ll be there for sure.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Karl, 

Will we be able to demo the Reynolds wheels on our own bikes?


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*wheels only*

Not the weekend of the Look demo - but contact me offline ([email protected]) and we can set something up. We should be getting the wheels right after Sea Otter so will have them on hand for a time and could arrange something before or immediately after the Look demo.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*xs*



bobski said:


> Origin would be great. Thanks for checking.


we'll have an XS for sure. 

seeya then! 

btw please email me with your name so if I need to get back to you 1-1 for any reason I can.

thx


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*Look/Reynolds demo details*

More details posted here: 

http://www.svcyclingcenter.com/lookdemo.php 

Cheers,


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

> Pedals (please remove them from your bike and bring them with you, don'tbring your bike as our space will be very tight with a full fleet of demo bikes)


Whaaat? Aww man, I was planning on riding my bike there.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*demo*



Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Whaaat? Aww man, I was planning on riding my bike there.



Hmm, I had not thought of that. We'll do the right thing for the environment - anyone riding their bike to the studio is good to go, we'll find room for it - but please check & make sure before you bring it in that your pedals are not welded to your cranks. 

Thanks.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, if you are able to make exceptions, (I did pay $4.099/gallon for gas today) count me in for Sunday.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*c-ya Sunday!*



Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Well, if you are able to make exceptions, (I did pay $4.099/gallon for gas today) count me in for Sunday.


not sure what you mean - the exception is now the rule...any and all are welcome to ride to the studio. thanks for pointing it out, I had just assumed most folks would drive over. 

btw what model/size are you most interested in? I can put it on reserve...

BTW, Pierre Yves Facomprez, who took 8th in the pro XC at Sea Otter and works for Look as a designer, will be joining us on Saturday. 

Cheers,


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

kretzel said:


> not sure what you mean - the exception is now the rule...any and all are welcome to ride to the studio. thanks for pointing it out, I had just assumed most folks would drive over.
> 
> btw what model/size are you most interested in? I can put it on reserve...





Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I’m 6'0" and ride a 58cm normally


I’m interested in trying out whatever is available. I mean, I don’t normally have a lot of time to try out different frames/wheelsets/etc., yet if the opportunity arises I’m more than eager to perform a thorough test so to speak—who knows which geometry will work best for my riding style—I honestly don’t know as I haven’t experimented around much. I will be there on Sunday, by the way.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*Slight change for Sunday*

Hey everyone 

Quick note, if you want to show up later on Sunday morning that is cool - we'll be there all morning to check out bikes. The group will still roll out at 9 but you can show up and get a bike any time before noon. The riding was fabulous today and the weather is supposed to be perfect again tomorrow! 



Cheers,


----------



## bobski (Aug 12, 2005)

Karl, that was an awesome demo.

He set me up on a 585 frame with Reynolds DV46 wheels. What a dream bike.

If you're in the area, you should really check it out Sunday.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

See y’all in a few hours!!! I’m looking forward to this!!


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

When you guys go there, can you ask if 2008 Reynolds Assault for Campy hubs are available?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## drotti (Aug 6, 2007)

Alex and Karl are the best where else can you go for a 50 mile test ride on the bike and wheels of your dreams! 
Here's your chance to ride a Look 586 with carbon Reynolds Wheels, believe me the bike is everything all the reviews say it is on very fast comfortable wheels
Drotti


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*Assault/Campy*



JimmyORCA said:


> When you guys go there, can you ask if 2008 Reynolds Assault for Campy hubs are available?
> Thanks
> Jim


The Assault/Campy setup is available now. 

Cheers,


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

MAN! Thanks you guys for making that possible! That was a kickass bike I was set up with. I wanted to just ride and ride and ride, but I didn’t put sunscreen on in the morning (I actually have a reddish tint now). One day, I shall own such a responsive bike.


----------

